# Okinawa



## geddy2112 (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, I just arrived and here for 3 years, and brought the bike. Just wondering if any of y'all are on Okinawa and we could go for a ride. Lookin' for some people to go riding. Hopefully there are some lurking on here. Not real sure where ride cause I am new here. Looks like there could be some awesome riding.

Thanks
Jesse

[email protected]


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Google "Okinawa Rock Riders"*



geddy2112 said:


> Well, I just arrived and here for 3 years, and brought the bike. Just wondering if any of y'all are on Okinawa and we could go for a ride. Lookin' for some people to go riding. Hopefully there are some lurking on here. Not real sure where ride cause I am new here. Looks like there could be some awesome riding.
> 
> Thanks
> Jesse
> ...


I was stationed there for two years awhile ago(USMC). I actually got to meet the guy named spider that made most of the trails. You will love it! If I am not mistaken, the dry season is coming up so you will be set. Watch out for banana spiders though. You will likely have one as big as your hand covering your face at some point. I did. Anyway, hit up that site. It will give you contacts and such. That place it amazing man. If you don't have a road bike, get one. You won't be mtbing during the wet season. That is okay though, the road riding is amazing. As a matter of fact, I am being beaten with the nostalgia stick right now. The best part is "le luge." It is the trail you take immediatly after hiking your bike up to the scenic outlook. You will know what I am talking about. By the way...eat at CoCo's curry house for me. The food there is amazing! You bastard!


----------



## geddy2112 (Jul 14, 2004)

I love CoCo's! That place is awesome. I will look it up. Where do you get a rod bike around here? Do I have to order online?

Appreciate the response. I love it here so far!! Just need to find some riding buddies!


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

I assume you are on a base? I got my first road bike used on www.roadbikereview.com. The bike shops on Oki weren't really up to date. Things may have changed.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn I am jealous. I have not been on the "Rock" for 20 years now and when I was there mountain biking didn't exist. That's okay though, I was a road man then. Now I am all offroad and would loveto hit some trails in another country. Ride one for all of us who never got the chance!!!


----------



## LAFORCE805 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm here on Okinawa. I live on Mc T. When I ride I ride to work, about 22-24 miles both ways. Other than that I just ride around town and see what I can find. Have not found many people to ride with. Most are on road bikes. Where are you located? Take care, Jeremy:thumbsup:


----------



## jeepster82 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Japan*

I'm about to move to Kadena, last week of July. Hows the riding over there? I'll be bringing both my MTB and Road. Hopefully there will be some of both.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

The road riding is exceptional. The mountain biking is great. You have to get in with someone that knows it well though. That should be easy.


----------



## sworkspilot (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm a Pro/Cat 1 XC racer and I am going to be moving to Okinawa in the near future as well. I haven't had any luck finding any racing, be it road or mtb, on Okinawa. I take that back, the only race I've seen is the Tour de Okinawa. Are there any mtb races? If not, how feasible is it to make it to races on mainland Japan?


----------



## masonet_hardtail (Jul 12, 2006)

*At least one MTB race that I know of...*

Hello, I realize this post is a little dated but wanted to get thin info into the forum.

There is an upcoming MTB race on Okinawa, sponsored by Ringyo which has two locations - I haven't been to the Haebaru-cho shop. I have been to Naha location, see website for Naha City location.

Hours: Daily 1000 - 1900
Telephone: 098-888-0064
Directions: Okinawa Expressway exit A1 Nishihara JCT. Turn right onto 329. Pass Nitori and Jusco, then a Max Value on the right side just before the light with Ringyo on the left corner across from a Family Mart.
Website: okirin.ti-da.net

For more info on Okinawa MTB check out these links.

http://omba.tripod.com/index.htm

and on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=114033971972687

Hope it all works out, may see you on the trail.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

looking for a shop here that sells kona's. i got lucky and mail ordered my last one through a company in alaska, that was in 03 and cant remember the company anymore. anyone know of a shop that carries them or a shop that will ship a kona to APO?


----------



## liardev (Apr 4, 2011)

The bike provided was also perfect for these rides. One of the best features of these tours, especially when showing up sans pals.

modern bar stools | modern decor


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

I just PCS'd here and am searching for fellow riders and trail. Hit me up!

-Chris
6193796780
08033516902


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

chris, 

i have been riding street and some park out by the seawall. 

google omba, okinawa mtn bike assoc. they have directions to trails on island.


----------



## Contrakid (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris i've been on island for 2 months and have been lookin for someone to go search out trails with on the weekends. Shoot me a email if you want to head up I have some naps of the local trails somewhere.


----------



## Goody85 (Jul 28, 2011)

I just PCS'd here and I'm wanting to find some people who know some trails around the Okinawa area. I'm stationed at Kadena. If anyone's willing to show a new guy around, hit me up. Thanks.

Goody


----------



## acgc11 (Aug 14, 2011)

I deployed to Camp Shield about a month ago. I am using my mountain bike to ride around town but am interested in some trails. Has anyone on here gotten together for some rides? 

Grant


----------



## tlminh (Feb 4, 2011)

facebook - okinawa moutain bikers association


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Any new Riders in Okinawa not part of the OMBA yet?


----------

